# Wear a helmet?



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

I didn't used to when I was a teen and in my twenties but now I do as an older rider. My helmut is at the barn so i don't know the brand off hand. I would say 90% of the riders at my barn wear a helmut. Where we trail ride it's an old fire area, so there are lots of stumps and logs. Any fall could land you on one of them. Glad to hear you are being careful.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I haven't ridden a helmet for pleasure riding since I was 13. My daughter wears one every time, though. I got her a troxel helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

LOVE my tipperary. affordable, great skull and base of neck protection, lightweight, and well ventilated.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tipperary. Excellent helmets, and they're light and have a nice, streamlined look to them.

My next helmet will be a Tipperary. I have an Aegis now. Good helmet too, but I like the looks of the Tipperary better.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i nearly always wear a helmet, and when i dont i know im being stupid. i would be dead now if i hadnt been wearing a helmet one day.

i really like my tipperary as well !


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I pretty much always wear my helmet. 

My husband is a casual rider and he finds his troxel to be very comfortable and the price was very reasonable.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I always wear a helmet! Well, almost always. Case in point, the ONE time in recent years that I did not have a helmet on , my friend's horse bucked me off! Fortunately, I landed softly on very soft ground, but I dont' trust luck to repeat itself.

Tipperary!!! I have used Troxels too, but Tipperary is much more comfortable. I dont' even feel I have it on.

I have said this before on other helmet threads, my experience with these two brands is that the Troxel fits people who have more round shaped heads, and the Tipperary fits those with more elongated ,oval, heads . But, this is just an impression of mine.

Love my Tipperary. I never feel it is an imposition to wear it. I feel like it cuddles me!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm with a few other people who have responded already - i love my tipperary. 

this is the one i have - good price and great comfort. any other helmet i've tried/owned would bobble around but this one doesn't.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I hadn't worn a helmet in over 15 years but due to a recent surgery and my Dr. advise, I bought a Tipperary and wore it for the first time on Sunday. After a while, I forgot I had it on.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't wear a helmet as often as I should, but usually when I fall off I'm wearing one. Maybe it's just because I only fall of when riding at home, and when I ride at home I'm sort of frightened because I usually fall off. It's a circle of fear and helmet wearing, I guess. But my not wearing a helmet is sort of because nobody else rides with a helmet at my stable. Just more of a not wanting to be judged thing, but then again I hardly ever have the confidence to get on my horse for very long. People surely would be impressed to see a tall chubby girl wearing a helmet perched on a spotted pony. Aparently tall chubby people should have a soul/feel pain. >.<

But this year I plan to ride more, so I will wear a helmet whether or not I am thought to have soul. I wouldn't want to risk brain damage or serious injury just because most of the people who train their horses at the stable I go to hit their head a few too many times. The trainer is amazing, though. So it wouldn't be worth leaving.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't wear one unless I'm required to. As of last year, the wranglers of the summer camp I work at have to because of a completely freak accident (a horse spooked on gravel and kept trying to rear. He slipped and fell backwards. My friend fractured her skull). So, I only do in the summer. It's just a personal choice.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I know that they are considered "show helmets" but OMG I love my Charles Owen helmet. I haven't shown in a long time but I will always buy a CO. Very comfortable and not bulky! I've gotten several riders at my barn hooked on them after trying mine out. If you have the money to spend on it, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ButtintheDirt,

I am not tall, but am more than chubby. I can still outride many skinny people, and surprisingly enough, I am a much harsher judge of self than they are of me. Most people don't spend nearly as much time thinkingabout us as we think they do.
If you have concern, be the vanguard. Start a trend of helmet wearing.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought I'd be the only one choosing a Tipperary...shows what I know!

I hate people who try to force helmets on everyone, but I see no downside to wearing one. The statistics I've seen make me guess they reduce the chance of a head injury by around 50%. And the only person whose opinion on my looks matters to me is my wife, and she likes the look - or at least she says so, so I'll wear one!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Helmet is like boots - you HAVE to try it before buying. I have Troxel, nothing else fits my head unfortunately.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a Troxel Dakota Duratec and love it! I just started wearing a helmet regularly last fall because I was starting to pony out my colt and I felt that bringing the colt along increased my chances of a wreck. 

The only downside is lack of shade. I really need to invest in one of those expensive helmet shades or something, because my face and neck are really burned. I ride almost every day and I don't understand why a helmet can't also give you the shade of a hat. 

I really love my Aussie hat. But I love my Troxel helmet too. I wish I could have the best of both worlds- the shade of a western/Aussie hat and the protection of a helmet. 

I know they make (or used to make) a western helmet-hat, but I read reviews that said it makes you look like Yosemite Sam- the hat was huge in order to cover the helmet. :lol:


----------



## GenuineWicked (Mar 16, 2011)

I ALWAYS wear a helmet. Safety over appearance anyday! Even when I'm just riding casually in the arena, "You never know when a spaceship could land!" says my instructor XDD


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I always wear my helmet. 

I have an Ovation Schooler, and I really like it. It is extremely lightweight and cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Helmet is like boots - you HAVE to try it before buying.


I agree. Please try on whatever helmet you decide to buy. Just because someone else likes a certain helmet does not mean it will fit your head shape comfortably.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i also recommend not buying a used helmet because you don't know how many falls or impacts the rider has taken in it and if its ability to protect YOUR head has been compromised in any way.

i'm not a stickler for helmets - i ride in one most of the time, but there are plenty of times i have ridden without one and i tend to ride w/o one on trails. i believe yes they DO absolutely protect you and you should wear one when you ride, but i also don't feel that preaching about it helps lol. esp since i don't always wear one.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been riding in troxel and aegis for a while now, but just got an IRH in the mail. My troxel is a generic schooling helmet that changes sizes via a dial in the back. It is super comfy and great for just riding around. It also has super ventilation.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

JJackson said:


> Do you wear a helmet when riding? If so, what helmet would you recommend for CASUAL riding (no showing obviously)?


Yes OP I do wear a helmet. Right now it's a troxel, but like many stated here, I'm looking into a Tipperary. 

Oh, my helmet is very light weight, well ventilated and I don't even notice it's on. If it's not comfy, I'd be less likely to wear it.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i should also mention that i am anti-troxel, esp the lower end basic ones. i had an adult student fall of at the trot slowly and land seemingly without injury. the helmet cracked in the back. 10 min later she had no short term memory at all.

ever see 50 first dates with adam sandler? remember 10 second tom? yeah like that. IRL. scary. she was medivaced out and was okay within 48h but talk about scary.

she bought a tipperary after that.

imo there is a difference between meeting the safety standards and exceeding them.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I know I will get bashed for this but I'm going to post anyway, so go ahead..I'm probably not even going to defend myself..I go through it enough..

I have NEVER worn a helmet..and I don't plan on it. People get on my all the time about. I have become a professional at falling off my whole 22 years of life and I haven't gotten worse than a dislocated and cracked elbow (knock on wood)..that being said..My aunt did WP for a VERY long time and she had alot of horses that boarded at her house..there was a girl about 14 or 15 that rode english and at a show her horse spooked in the arena and reared up and she went off his back and broke her neck and died BECAUSE she had a helmet on..Doctors said it, not me..the impact from the landing pushed the helmet into her neck and she died instantly. It was horrible and alot of people I know stopped wearing a helmet after that....saddest funeral ever..casket was pulled in on a wagon with her paint following it with her tack on and her boots stuck in the stirrups..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Drum, this isn't a helmet/non-helmet bashing thread. 

The OP merely asked if people wore helmets, and if they did, what kind they recommend. Maybe you should have read the OP's first post before you got off on a tangent? :wink:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong. I'm NOT bashing at all..I say a helmet is a great idea and people wear them for a reason..I agree that people should wear a helmet. I just don't wear one..in my association I show with if you are under 13 you HAVE to wear a helmet and we encourage people to wear one.. I'm not being anti-helmet at all..


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I always wear a helmet.

I love my Charles Owen Fiona for showing! as close as you can get to a beagler whilst still maintaining a top class level of protection. It only ever comes out of its padded bag at shows!

For every day riding I wear a Charles Owen young rider velvet hat (yes I have a small head) this used to be my show hat untill I got the Fiona.


----------



## laurenxo (Oct 1, 2010)

I always ride with a helmet. At the stable where I ride it is compulsory, so are back protectors for jumping. You tend to just become used to it. No recommendation though. I am in the process of getting a better helmet.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I always do. Even if it is simply walking bareback. Why? I almost died in a horse accident last year. If it wasn't for my IRH Helmet I wouldn't be posting this.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I always wear one, if I didn't I would probably have a panic attack, even on my bombproof horse.
I have an IRH I cant recall what model because it's quite old


----------



## Thoroughbred Hunter Lady (Apr 12, 2009)

I believe that the Dressage rider, Courtney King-Dye's fall (while walking a young horse at her farm), her subsequent coma and then her long-term recovery has brought a lot of attention to the ongoing helmet debates! And I, for one, am glad that attention is now focused on this issue as it is truly a critical topic. I noticed that someone said that a helmet caused the death of a young rider but I believe that statistics illustrate that wearing a helmet far outweighs the risks of not weraing a helmet!

Anyway, with that said, to answer the OP's question, I ride in a Charles Owen GR8 and I just love it, it's extremely comfortable, low profile and good looking and comes in a big array of color combinations. However, it doesn't have vents and in the summer, I switch to an IRH that has a great ventilation system. There's nothing worse than riding in the humidity with a helmet that doesn't breathe!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Absolutely! I always wear a helmet. I'm 18 now but I have grown up having to wear a helmet, and now I believe good habits stick.  As many others have already said, I LOVE Tipperary! I am a trail rider, but I also like to run a little on the trail. My Tipperary helmet is so light and comfortable that I often jump off my horse to run, but forget that my helmet is still on my head!


----------



## NevadaSilk (Mar 10, 2011)

I've always ridden in a helmet. Started taking lessons when I was 9 and it was just part of the attire. I'm now 27 and still use a helmet. I only trail ride and I know my horse very well but you never know when something might happen. I recently bought an Ovation helmet and love it. It's low profile and very comfortable. I looked into troxels and tipperarys but neither fit my head right. The ovation fits like a glove.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I love love love my Ovation helmet! It's very low profile and one of the only helmets I could find that didn't make me feel / look like a total goober just being out on the trail or other pleasure riding where most people don't seem to wear helmets at all.

It also is really well ventilated during the summer! I took a spill recently and hurt my back but my head didn't feel a thing. Going to replace it with another one of the same!


----------



## Gypsy227 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have been wearing helmets for most of my life. But I think that people should decide if the want 2 wear a helmet or not depending on how confident and experienced they r. After all of the injuries ive seen I think I'll always ride with a helmet.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a dublin silverline... I LOVE it!! Although I have come off in it 3x now... All 3 times I was lucky to land on either my feet or my butt so no new helmet yet! It cost (my dad) $99
It's so comfortable and light and doesnt make you look like you've got a mushroom on your head.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

My charles and owen i love it!!! they are dressy enough to take you right to the showring.
marlea im pretty sure gypsy227 is able to make her own decisons


----------



## horselovermae (Aug 17, 2010)

I always wear a helmet! i do that because i recently had a bad fall when my horse spoooked and threw me and i crashed into the wall head first , i got a concousion and the doctor told me that if i hadn`t had my helmet i would have cracked my skull. so now i always wear a helmet. i have a Tipperary Sportage it is an amazing helmet it is also extremely comfy


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

I always wear a helmet. Not because I have had bad falls or anything (never fallen off actually), it just makes sense to me.

I used to wear a Tipperary, but recently got an Ovation Schooling helmet.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I use one when I know the horse will give me issues, the canadian I'm training is a crazy girl, likes to rear buck jump anything to not work, so a helmet is a must. But when I ride the gypsies, have to admit, I don't. I hate the way they feel, makes me very stiff through the back.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I am not going to suggest a brand, because you need to go to the store and try on all the helmets they have to see what fits YOU the best. No matter what brand the rest of us say, it shouldnt matter, as we cannot try the helmet on for you. Yes, we can say we like it....but in the end, it MUST fit YOU properly. _

_If I went to the store tomorrow, and the only helmet that fit me well was the most expensive one....well, guess I am spending more then I wanted, but I would rather have the piece of mind knowing that I bought something that fit me, then the less expensive helmet that wiggles all over my noggin._


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

VelvetsAB. If the only hat in the sore that fit was the most expensive one then I would go to a different store!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't go anywhere on a horse without wearing a helmet! I've heard and seen too many horror stories not to value it's importance. The helmet I've got now is great, its a Dublin Oz Rider helmet, velvet, great for both everyday riding and low level competitions.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

faye said:


> VelvetsAB. If the only hat in the store that fit was the most expensive one then I would go to a different store!


_Normally the other store would carry the same brands or similar brands.... The price might be slightly different, but most places sell stuff for the recommended sale price (MSRP) as the store isnt going to sell it for the price they bought it at. Theres going to be a markup. How much will depend on the store, yeah....but some places it wont be but a few dollars difference._

_So really, you just spent more time driving to another store to pay a few dollars difference, and have spent more on fuel, making it a more expensive helmet._



_Anyways....the point of my previous post was that even if I was to say that a Charles Owen, or a Tipperary, or a Troxel was the BEST EVER helmet for whatever reason, doesnt mean the OP should go out and buy that helmet. They need to try on *ALL* the available helmets to them to decide what *fits THEM the best*, not what fits you or I the best. Even if its a price difference, they should take the one that fits them the best, not what was most recommended. _

_Why wear a badly fitted helmet? (And this statement is not to say that everyone should wear a helmet or must wear a helmet....just a comment) A badly fitted helmet is just as bad as no helmet. (Again, just a comment, not saying you must or should wear a helmet or not. I could care less if someone does or doesn't wear a brain bucket, as it is their personal choice/barn rule)._


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder (after some clean-up)... _*This is NOT a thread to debate whether someone should wear helmet or not.*_ So please stay on track!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

why have all my posts been deleted??


----------

